# mac invisible sur un réseau mac



## Howling Mike (24 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de passer mon après-midi à tenter (en vain) de rétablir ma connexion avec mon imprimante partagée. Mais tout d'abord, voilà le profil de l'installation.

- Sur une livebox sagem est relié en ethernet un iMac G3 500 Mhz (Tiger), auquel est reliée une imprimante en USB ;

- Mon iBook G4 1,25 Ghz (Léopard) s'y connecte en wifi.

- Un second iBook G4 1,33 Ghz (Tiger) y est également connecté en wifi.

De l'iBook Tiger, je vois l'iMac Tiger et l'iBook Léopard ; de l'iMac Tiger, je vois l'iBook Tiger et l'iBook Léopard... mais de l'iBook Leopard, je ne vois que l'iBook Tiger et pas d'iMac Tiger et donc d'accès à l'imprimante.

Alors que depuis mon passage sous léopard en janvier j'ai toujours pu imprimer via le partage d'imprimante, voilà deux jours que c'est fini. En fait l'iMac n'est devenu invisible que pour mon iBook Léopard.  

Le partage de fichier est d'imprimante est activé sur les trois machines, et autorisé par leur pare feu respectifs. j'ai calqué les préférences réseau de l'imac sur celle de l'iBook Tiger visible sur le léopard.

De plus : j'ai remarqué que si je désactive et réactive le partage net sur l'iBook léopard : l'imac apparait dans ma fenêtre finder dans les ordinateurs partagés, mais si je clique dessus il disparait au bout d'une quinzaine de secondes.

J'ai passé un coup d'onyx pour nettoyer les plâtres, une réparation disque et autorisation avec le disque d'installation léopard... Mais toujours rien à faire, l'iMac se prend toujours pour l'homme invisible...

Voilà ma situation à l'heure actuelle... merci d'avance pour toute l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter. moi je commence sérieusement à songer à partir à la pêche !

Mahalo !
Howling Mike


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Mai 2008)

Bonjour

Il faut commencer par vérifier le WLAN (réseau sans fil).

Quelle est son organisation ? Fonctionne-t-il en mode infrastructure (avec un point d'accès) ou bien en mode ah-hoc (pear-to-pear) ? Comment sont attribuées les adresses IP (fixes ou via DHCP) ?

Si la constitution du réseau n'est pas en cause, le problème est à chercher du côté de l'iBook Leopard.


----------



## Howling Mike (24 Mai 2008)

Nouveau petit élément, je n'arrive pas à accéder aux pages de configuration de la livebox, que ce soit avec l'ibook tiger ou leopard. message affiché : "_la connexion avec le serveur a été réinitialisée pendant le chargement de la page._"

Même message affiché avec l'iMac Tiger connecté en ethernet.

Pourtant la connexion ADSL et le téléphone fonctionnent tous deux parfaitement...
Le mystère s'épaissit...  

Mahalo !
Howling Mike


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Mai 2008)

Il faudrait éclaircir les points que j'ai évoqués à propos du WLAN.

Et puis, la Livebox fait-elle partie ? En est-elle le point d'accès, le routeur ?


----------



## Howling Mike (24 Mai 2008)

À priori mais n'étant pas spécialiste en réseau la livebox fait office de routeur. Si je déconnecte l'un des deux iBook relié via airport au réseau livebox, il disparaît de l'écran des ordinateurs partagés et se retrouve sans aucun ordinateurs partagés.

Mahalo !
Howling Mike


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Mai 2008)

Le Wifi n'est donc pas activé sur l'iMac ?


----------



## zenzen (10 Juin 2008)

Bah j'ai le meme genre de probleme...
J'ai une livebox reliée à un réseau filaire avec des macs dessus... J'ai également un macbook qui accède au réseau filaire via la livebox...
Aujourd'hui, les macs n'apparaissent pas dans le Finder du macbook, mais ils sont pingables...

Moi je penche pour un bug du wifi de la livebox... Car avant de faire une mise à jour cela fonctionnait bien avant, mais maintenant plus rien !!!


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Juin 2008)

zenzen a dit:


> (...) mais ils sont pingables...


Si le_ ping_ passe, c'est que la liaison IP est établie. Le wifi (qui est une couche réseau inférieure) semble donc a priori hors de cause (à moins que la liaison ne tienne pas suffisamment sur la durée.

En revanche, il faudrait voir  sur les Macs quels sont les protocoles de partage utilisés, et au niveau de la box quels sont les protocoles effectivement routés entre les Macs. Il y a peut-être un port impliqué qui est fermé.


----------



## zenzen (12 Juin 2008)

Les protocoles ouverts sont OK sur le mac sur le réseau filaire... En le configurant pour le réseau windows, il apparait dans le finder en tant que PC (mon pauvre mac  )
Niveau livebox, je dois dire que je suis d'accord pour regarder, mais je ne vois comment régler le routage dans un meme réseau... 
Macbook en wifi (192.168.1.13)
Powermac en filaire (192.168.1.45)


----------



## phv78 (27 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour (Howling Mike),
Il semble que j'ai le même problème que tu as eu et je suis preneur de la solution si tu l'as trouvée.
Soit un G4 avec une imprimante USB relié en ethernet à une livebox Sagem et 3 autres Mac via Airport (ancien MacBookPro, iMac blanc et nouveau MacBook alu (le seul sous Leopard).
Les 3 Mac en wifi se voient et voient le G4 (et y ont accès). En fait, le MacBook ne voit pas le G4. Du G4, je ne vois personne. Enfin, je vois les autres ordis dans le finder, mais j'ai un message d'échec à la connexion quand je clique sur "connecter".
Message exact : L'alias "MacBook" n'a pu être ouvert, l'élément original est introuvable.
Ca marchait avant que j'ajoute le MacBook. Je crois même que ça a marché après. Mais entre temps, j'ai mis un coup d'Onyx au G4 (j'ai récupéré 1,2 Go !). Mais je crois que je n'avais pas nettoyé les derniers serveurs.
Pourvu que tu aies résolu ton problème et que tu m'en fasses profiter...
Ou que n'importe qui d'autre ait une explication.
Joyeuses fêtes.

Philippe


----------

